# Fun lumber ID quiz #8



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's one that was from a branch that fell off a tree during some very strong winds here.

This is the only This is the first and only time I have milled this kind although, there are a lot of them throughout the area.

This one I need the specific common name like the previous ones, not just the family.
Same rules as before.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Alder ( I just got home and I will review my answer later)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mockernut Hickory


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

DW, you're probably giddy after having the first guess aren't you? haha

And nope, neither alder or hickory but after you said that Ken, I could see that as a good guess.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Albino Ebony.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Palo Verde


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Desert Willow


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Guaijillo


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Whitehorn Acacia


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Catclaw Acacia


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Black Brush


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Twisted Acacia


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Palo Blanco


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Anacho


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Cascalote


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Was it from the wind in early August. I was out there and we had a heck of a rain and wind storm. 40 trees were down on the golf course we were on. Lots of mesquite and eucalyptus down.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet…


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Was it from the wind in early August. I was out there and we had a heck of a rain and wind storm. 40 trees were down on the golf course we were on. Lots of mesquite and eucalyptus down.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It was from 2 years ago.

I wish I was more mobile. If I had more time, I know I could really load up each day after the monsoons hit.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Cedar Elm


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

pinyon pine


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

american elm


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Hackberry elm


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Dwarf sumac


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet…


----------



## Eltigreblanco (Sep 25, 2017)

Mesquite


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Hackberry?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

swamp cottonwood / Populus heterophylla


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

balsam poplar / Populus balsamifera


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Sissoo


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Diffuse porous. Looks like cottonwood or willow.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Another vote for cottonwood, milled some up 5 months ago and looks exactly the same.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Lombardy poplar / Populus *************************


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

pantstent wood


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Chitalpa?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Willow?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

HICKORY :<))
LILAC 
PECAN


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah!!!! Hickory! Lol. This wood is WAY closer to ALDER than hickory….


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm just going to wait till someone guesses it right, then I'll say, "I knew it was that wood" Hee hee


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Chinese Elm?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

French Oak


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Ok, I can't restrain. If I win, Woody can send my prize to someone else - I don't want to be a hog…

Black Poplar


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Dangit Pete, I think you found it. ;-)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Tulip Poplar


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet guys


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

American Elm


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Lilac?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Weeping Willow


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

quaking aspen / Populus tremuloides


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

white poplar. I also think Ron above has a great guess^

I burn a lot of quaking aspen/poplar/cottonwood in my fireplace. They all look very similar inside.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

ambrosia maple


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Alder! (Still haven't checked it out yet. Work sucks)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Alder Tree Meaning. The Celtic meaning of the Alder deals with giving and nurturing among the sacred Ogham for many reasons. Namely, its root system provides rich nutrients to the soil, more so than other trees.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Yup, good guesses but still wrong


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue Ash


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Bigtooth aspen


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Cypress


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

American Elm


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Lilac


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Plum


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't read all the responses, so I'm going with Ponderosa Pine.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

FOG Wood. (Found on Ground.)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ funny ^^^ Found on Ground whilst walking in the Fog - even better


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*The Song of the Alder Fairy*
by Cicely Mary Barker

By the lake or river-side
Where the Alders dwell,
In the Autumn may be spied
Baby catkins; cones beside -
Old and new as well.
Seasons come and seasons go;
That's the tale they tell!

After Autumn, Winter's cold
Leads us to the Spring;
And, before the leaves unfold,
On the Alder you'll behold,
Crimson catkins swing!
They are making ready now;
That's the song I sing!

*Alder is a charm against malevolent fairies.
Water sprites are said to protect alder trees, so be cautious of cutting one down.

This is why AZWoody can't use Alder in his contests!
*


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yellow poplar


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Fear not AZWoody, if your in with the Fridge, then I would hope that he could stop the "Water Sprites"...
.ps more clues….
.
.
.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Lion-dog wood?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Lion-dog wood?
> 
> - TheFridge


Can the Lion-dog wood grow in Louisiana. I am told that coach Les Miles, had a bunch of them, on his property, near your neck of the words.
FYI
Whistles made from green Alder wood are said to summon the wind and good water spirits. The three dies: brown from its twigs, red from its bark and green from its flowers, symbolize Earth, Fire, and Water.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AZW I am off to the bunk house- Best to you all…......................
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Nothing yet. Hmm, this is a tough one


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

How about black poplar?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

white poplar/Populus alba


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

pearwood / Pyrus communis


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bradford pear / Pyrus calleryana


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Honey Mesquite


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Good morning 'jocks

Not yet


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Texas Ebony?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Olive?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

A citrus like a lemon tree?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mountain Ash?


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Black cottonwood


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Willow


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Nope


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

dark walnut with lot of sap :<))


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

eastern cottonwood


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Fraxinus excelsior. I really just wanted to say fraxinus excelsior.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

What an ash, Fridge!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

white spruce


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Chinese Elm


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Deodar Cedar


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

English Walnut


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Weeping Willow


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

HONEY LOCUST :<))


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Limba


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

black ironwood :<))


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Cascalote


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Bradford pear


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Pinus erectus


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Chinese Pistache


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

California Pepper Tree


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Mullberry?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Benjamin Fig


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Australian Cypress


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

smoketree


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

desert ironwood


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Willow Acacia


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Argentine Mesquite


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Black Wattle


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Monkeythorn


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

gray birch


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

insertnamehere-wood


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Bailey Acacia


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Tornillo


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Tipu


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Desert Willow


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Blue spruce


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Come on in. Join the fun. The waters fine


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

palm tree.

oops. Gotta guess the specific type. 
Cocos nucifera. red palm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AZW I have some more "intermission" ready…. later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Come on guys start posting or I will start to share more knowledge of the "Alder"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Respect Your Alders
Whether it is knotty, curly or bird's eye, Alder's variety of looks have found a home throughout the industry.
By Jo-Ann Kaiser

http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wood-archives/wood-products-magazine/alder_2_127688723.html

My guess ALDER


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Gambel Oak.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

More Alder info is available…..

That's it for me; another great contest AZW








.
.
.
.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Still nothing but some have been pretty close…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Tipuana tipu


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

flowering crabapple ( Malus sp. )


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

chokecherry ( Prunus virginiana )


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

water birch ( Betula occidentalis )


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Water Birch


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Arizona Cypress


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Beech


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Sweet Acacia


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Velvet Mesquite


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet. This is definitely a new record


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Your a cruel, cruel man AZW…


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mulga


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Shoestring Acacia


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mimosa


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Kenny, got another guess? lol


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Hardwood softwood?


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Fremont's or Alamo cottonwood


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Magnolia?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Kenny, got another guess? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Not many! I'm running out :-(


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

balsam poplar


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

rainbow poplar


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

australian cypress


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

mexican cypress


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

bald cypress


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

european aspen


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Palo Blanco


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Twisted Acacia


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Weeping Acacia


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Argentine Mesquite


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Australian Bottle Tree


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Arizona Mesquite


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Carob


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Santa Rita Acacia


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Kenny, got another guess? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> Not many! I m running out :-(
> ...


Hmmm, whaddyaknow. I was wrong, I haven't ran out yet…


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Shoestring Acacia
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry, I've been away from the computer for a bit. Real job has been crazy busy.

This is Shoestring Acacia. When I first milled it, it went fairly easy so was on the softer side compared to the other woods that I have here. After drying, I actually lost it. It rough dried to a look fairly similar to mesquite. The bark is also similar so after going through the piles and lifting board after board, I found and separated it. It's much, much lighter than mesquite.

The real surprise came after running it through the planer for this quiz. Any color I thought it was going to be was completely different. I wasn't expecting it to have such a creamy color.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I knew it was Acacia…


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Haha, truth be told, I would have never guessed Acacia.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Haha, truth be told, I would have never guessed Acacia.
> 
> - PPK


Lol. Funny thing is, I had no idea what type of tree it was but for some reason, my guy instinct kept telling me acacia but the only acacia I knew of had very small leaves. After finally doing a lot of research I was able to find out what I had.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

FYI
http://www.aridzonetrees.com/acacia-stenophylla.html


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> FYI
> http://www.aridzonetrees.com/acacia-stenophylla.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Great link! Funny, I didn't see Alder on the list of Arid Zone trees…. hmm…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Alder* is spelled differently in the Yuma desert; 
they spell it *Shoestring Acacia*


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

African Blackwood or Purple Heart. Did I win?

Congrats Kenny….again.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> FYI
> http://www.aridzonetrees.com/acacia-stenophylla.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks … I now have 70 guesses for the next quiz … just hope I get them all posted first!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Just consider that AZWoody also can see the list and pick something that is NOT on it…


----------

